
An incident response blog post containing 0day vuln - ninegunpi
https://security.infoteam.ch/en/blog/posts/narrative-of-an-incident-response-from-compromise-to-the-publication-of-the-weakness.html
======
ninegunpi
It's a good case for training the attention to spot obvious vulnerabilities in
the code.

